# Inupathy Harness Displays How Your Dog Feels In a Rainbow of Colors



## Guest (Apr 14, 2016)

It’s like a mood ring…for dogs! This harness calculates how your dog feels by analyzing your dog’s heart rate variability and lights up in red, blue, white or rainbow colors.

It’s often difficult to understand how your dog feels on any given time. They don’t smile or frown to indicate happiness or sadness, and they can’t communicate how they feel to you in a language you understand. They can’t tell you: “I want to play fetch because it’s my favorite game!” or “I’m thinking about something, give me a second to process.”

The Inupathy harness aims exactly that. The word “Inupathy” is a combination of two words: insight and empathy. And that’s exactly what this harness is built to do: give you insight and understand your dog’s emotional state of being. Using a heart rate monitor, it analyses your dog’s heart rate and shows you exactly how they feel by displaying different colors on the harness’ back.

Related: Pros and Cons: The Collar VS The Harness​
Using it is pretty simple. There are three steps to finding out how your dog feels everyday. Step one: slip Fido through the harness. Step two: download the app. Step three: let the app and harness calculate how your dog is feeling by taking your dog’s HRV (heart rate variability) and you’ll soon see your dog’s harness light up!   There are a multitude of hues that light up the Inupathy. If you take your dog to the park and you suddenly see red, it means he is overjoyed and excited that he’ll be seeing all their four-legged friends. You may see the color blue your pooch is sleeping, which means he’s relaxed. If he’s awake but concentrating on something, you’ll more than likely see the harness turn white. Lastly, if you’re giving your dog some hardcore cuddles, you’ll probably see the coolest color combination of them all: rainbow!

The phone application also does more than simply break down your dog’s heart rate to show you how he feels. It also has a “play mode,” which suggests a type of play to engage in, based on how your furry child feels. Plus, it also records your pooch’s heart rate during play, so you can find out how much your dog likes playing fetch versus tug of war. Your dog may not be able to say how much he misses playing tug of war with you, but this app can certainly remind you and by playing it, the bond between human and canine can strengthen.

Related: The Basics About Dog Body Language​
Despite this harness being super cool (I mean, who else has a harness that can flash colors in the park?!), judging an emotional state solely through heart rate has proven to be inaccurate. You can’t judge how an animal is feeling just based on their heart rate and nothing else… their body language and facial expression also speaks volume.

I would love to strap the harness to an arm or leg of mine and see how the Inupathy harness reads my emotional state of being. I have a feeling that after a good run, when my heart rate is through the roof, it may flash red to indicate that I’m happy when in reality, I’ll be drenched in sweat from head to toe and wishing I had a burger. No, I won’t be happy, I’ll just be incredibly hungry and that can quickly turn into hanger (hungry and angry – not a great combination, folks!)

But hey, for $169, at least my dog will look rad as **** when we’re taking a leisurely evening stroll down the street. It’s like a constant rave whenever we take a walk, and I’m totally okay with that! To get yours, head on over to GadgetFlow.

[Source: Inupathy]

~ Community Support


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

VizslaAdmin said:


> It’s like a mood ring…for dogs! This harness calculates how your dog feels by analyzing your dog’s heart rate variability and lights up in red, blue, white or rainbow colors.
> 
> It’s often difficult to understand how your dog feels on any given time. They don’t smile or frown to indicate happiness or sadness, and they can’t communicate how they feel to you in a language you understand. They can’t tell you: “I want to play fetch because it’s my favorite game!” or “I’m thinking about something, give me a second to process.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

The forum has been under savage (and approved?) attack of articles lifted from Petguide.com that have nothing to do with Vizslas.

I so wish it would stop.

http://www.petguide.com/blog/dog/in...ys-how-your-dog-feels-in-a-rainbow-of-colors/

Bill


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Spy said:


> The forum has been under savage (and approved?) attack of articles lifted from Petguide.com that have nothing to do with Vizslas.
> 
> I so wish it would stop.
> 
> ...


just to clear things up...Myself and moderators are doing our best to stop these spammy emails, but as VA don't respond to our pm's and we can't put a cap on their posts, all we can do is remove the posts....hopefully they might get bored and stop posting....either that or they'll have to recruit a whole new staffing team 'cos we're sick to death of them too//


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Whooaahh, that's really poor support from the new owners guys!!

Keep up the good work.

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll keep the latest two threads up just so members can see that we are trying and we don't condone these posts, but I'll delete future posts, that, I think, is all we can do.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You mean the forum at large doesn't want to buy mood ring harnesses for their Vizslas?! Nonsense! Of course you do.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I'll keep the latest two threads up just so members can see that we are trying and we don't condone these posts, but I'll delete future posts, that, I think, is all we can do.


Oops I got rid of the cookie one before reading this post :-\


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

The SMF forum software is free, in case any of you who are working for the man (for nothing) get any wise ideas 

Who owns the forum?

Bill


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Spy said:


> Who owns the forum?


Not going to be much of a forum to own if they keep it up!

Thanks for all your hard work, mods! It's appreciated.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Spy said:


> The SMF forum software is free, in case any of you who are working for the man (for nothing) get any wise ideas
> 
> _*Who owns the forum?*_
> 
> Bill


that's the $64,000,000 question Bill....we don't know! Calum, the original owner, sold it a couple of years ago, my guess is an SEO group.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

harrigab said:


> Spy said:
> 
> 
> > The forum has been under savage (and approved?) attack of articles lifted from Petguide.com that have nothing to do with Vizslas.
> ...


I'm not sure what privileges are enabled and disabled for you as a moderator, but can't you go back through VA's posts and check the IP address they were previously using when they were contributing real posts and then check that against the IP addresses of these current spam posts? If the IPs are different and you source the offending IP addresses, could you not then block the spamming IP addresses from posting?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Pecan_and_BB said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > Spy said:
> ...


it's VA's bona fide ip address, it's just that HVF is a business to them, I douby very much VA has ever even seen a vizsla in real life and as they have administrator privileges, even if they were an imposter, there's nothing I can do about it even as admin myself


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

And written straight from 1984 - "rad"..... like, totally. :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm just wondering if it would impress all my hunting buddies.
I bet I could out shoot them if my dog was wearing a mood harness, as they would all be doubled over with laughter.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

right, this may be my last post..no bugles please....I've deleted the site owners account,,,irreversible..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Doug You know I stand with you. 
Anyone else would have been banned the first day they posted that kind of spam on the forum.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Doug You know I stand with you.
> Anyone else would have been banned the first day they posted that kind of spam on the forum.


thanks Deb, means a lot, not just for me, but to all the staff that try and keep the forum running smoothly. At the end of the day we all want a place where we can share our experiences with our nutty ginger red dogs, the fact that some "chinless wonders" actually own the forum shouldn't put us off from posting. To be honest, we've actually dealt with far worse than spammy posts. ie personal attacks, abuse etc and managed to keep on going. We all have day jobs to go to, dogs to exercise, family issues to run through and find time to keep posting...and hopefully as long as VA don't take umbrage and pull the plug on us now, we'll keep on doing it


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not sure how to take the "like" SpyCar haha, are you liking my deletion of VizslaAdmin or that it could be my last post?.....I'm aware that there is a time difference before site owners wake up..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

May be best to exchange email addresses and get our wills in order. I'll miss the forum jet most of all.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> May be best to exchange email addresses and get our wills in order. I'll miss the forum jet most of all. haha


haha, I've still got the keys, under the doormat on way into hangar is where the spare is kept..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

could be a metaphor,,,here's the jet keys,,,,,,didn't give me the proper keys to unlock the wheelclamp though!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I just Googled "VerticalScope", the owners of HVF. They are huge - they have about 50 pet websites, and many more on other topics.

So, my take is that they have an employee somewhere whose job includes promoting PetGuide. They have given him/her access to HVF as an Admin, in order to use HVF to promote PetGuide. That person probably has very little power with respect to the running of HVF and banning him/her will probably not have any serious consequences. Most likely he/she will get reinstated in some role in order to keep the promotion going.

My opinion only.

Bob


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

harrigab said:


> not sure how to take the "like" SpyCar haha, are you liking my deletion of VizslaAdmin or that it could be my last post?.....I'm aware that there is a time difference before site owners wake up..


Admiration for your courage, and for doing the right thing for the forum's integrity.

Bill


----------

